# [solved] problems after installing ati-drivers-15.7

## pRivat1337

Hello everyone, new gentoo user here.

I installed fglrx15.7, but after the installation, when writing glxinfo in the terminal I get this error:

```
name of display: :0

X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)

  Major opcode of failed request:  156 (ATIFGLEXTENSION)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  66 ()

  Serial number of failed request:  13

  Current serial number in output stream:  13

```

also when starting compton I get this error

```

[     0.00 ] error 1 (BadRequest) request 156 minor 66 serial 31 ("BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)")

[     0.00 ] error 1 (BadRequest) request 155 minor 19 serial 33 ("BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)")

[     0.00 ] error 1 (BadRequest) request 155 minor 19 serial 34 ("BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)")

[     0.00 ] error 1 (BadRequest) request 155 minor 14 serial 35 ("BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)")

glx_init(): Failed to get GLX context.

```

I think it might be related.

another problem is with steam. I installed steam through the steam-overlay overlay, and when launching steam I get an error: glXChooseVisual Failed.

Please help me. 

Thanks in advance  :Smile: Last edited by pRivat1337 on Fri Aug 21, 2015 2:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

What OpenGL implementation are you using? (probably ok, but just to be sure it's using ati's)

# eselect opengl list

Did the fglrx module get insmodded when X was started?

$ lsmod|grep fglrx

----------

## pRivat1337

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> What OpenGL implementation are you using? (probably ok, but just to be sure it's using ati's)
> 
> # eselect opengl list
> 
> Did the fglrx module get insmodded when X was started?
> ...

 

nvm I fixed it.

followed the steps in this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7787460.html?sid=917cd1ad7162f619553838b80df83009 and upgraded my kernel to 4.1.3.

thanks anyway  :Very Happy: [/post]

----------

